# cover scent?



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Last year during the archery deer hunt I experimented with a cow urine scent wafer pinned to my pack. (I am not the most stealthy person so I figured let the deer think I was an elk.)Wow was it strong and about killed me using it, but I got very close to a rag horn bull, who kept snorting and looking for me (i think). I also wondered if I pushed away deer with it. This year I have a cow tag and would like to take it with my bow along with a buck, but I know my fowl smell has busted me in the past with swirling winds.

I am just looking for others opinions on scent killers or cover scents. Are they needed and if so, what are peoples preferences? I know keep the wind in your face, but that is not always posssible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Primos Silver XP seems to work ok. I think it wears of after sweating a while. Most guys on here will judge me for saying this but a little bit of elk fire (urine) works wonders. Dangerous? Probably but throw some one your boots and you are much less likely to get noticed. I have done that for a few years now, had a cow tag 2 years ago. The wind was blowing directly at the face of this heard of elk the bull elk was screaming right at me and I managed to get one of his cows. The smell doesn't even bother me anymore. But hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I know you can never totally eliminate your stinky human odor, but with a shower using non-scented soap and wearing clothes washed in non-scented soap, AND with a cover scent and/or attractant scent, you can sometimes fool animals into thinking danger (you) is not as much of a threat as to overpower the "urge"! I don't know if they perceive a reduced human scent as being further away or as happening some time ago, but I have had it work quite well at times! I prefer "Scent Killer" products.

Additionally, there are other techniques I use besides scent elimination, cover scent, and downwind, namely: 20 foot ladder treestands which allow my scent to remain overhead for a longer distance, scent holding blinds, scent holding clothing, and rubber boots and gloves during my walk-in. Also, I like to hunt where the animals get used to human smells, ie: farms, ranches, trails, camping and fishing areas, etc.

I know there are not supposed to be trophy animals close to human infested areas, and I consider myself only a part-time trophy hunter, but both of my P&Y animals (elk and pronghorn) were taken less than 30 yards from two track roads. The elk from a 20 foot treeestand at 17 yards, and the pronghorn from a camo burlap stapled-to-the-fence blind at 21 yards. And my 3 biggest buck deer (all 4 points) less than 100 yards from roads. And I've found two P&Y bull moose that use a waterhole about 100 yards from a well traveled paved road. And virtually no hunters in any of those hunts 'cause it's too close to roads. 

Now that I've given you all my secrets (Well, not all.), I look forward to hearing how you used them!!!! Ain't it great that we all have our own philosophy, methods and techniques?


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Just stand in the campfire smoke for a few minutes.......game animals are used to the smell of drifting smoke and do not panic unless it is overpowering. There have been 300 lightning caused fires in Utah this year alone, they do not automatically associate woodsmoke with humans......I killed my biggest buck from 50 yards with the wind blowing right at him using this method and the other deer he was with never even looked my way until I shot.....now blackpowder smoke, that's a different story...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to stand in front of ATV exhaust, deer are so use to ATV's they will think you are just another road hunter. :mrgreen: 

I have used Scent Away a few times and it seems to work well, but the best thing is just use the wind.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> .....................................the best thing is just use the wind.


+1

cover scents are B.S., a marketing gimmick.

uh...I use Moccasin Joe's scents.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a buddy that gave me some sage brush extract that i am going to use this hunt. Don't know how it works or if it does but it is potent and I'm hoping a big deer wants a bite. -8/-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> I have a buddy that gave me some sage brush extract that i am going to use this hunt. Don't know how it works or if it does but it is potent and I'm hoping a big deer wants a bite. -8/-


I have had some success with smearing sagebrush on my clothes when hunting antelope with a bow or handgun.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I usally collect vegetation from the areas I am scouting. I boil it to make a strong tea. I then mix fox urine with it and spray it on me and out where I am scouting. I randomly spray it on trees bushes ect. Try to get as much of it as possible out in the area.This way the game becomes familiar with the oder and does not fear it.
I have had game come up within 20 yrds and lay down in front of me. This works even better if there are other smelly humans in the area.
To each his own.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

If you are going to be hunting in the area where I am going to be you should you mountain lion scent. Gives me a better chance! :lol:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think for elk, some elk urine helps. But mostly for rutty bulls. For deer, I think you are just making your self stinky for little to no return.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the campfire, stale beer, Crown Royal, Skoal scent that comes naturally by staying in my bow camp.  

Seriously, I used to think is mattered, but I think it is mostly a gimick. Just keep the wind in your face and you will be good.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

With all the stuff we eat on our hunts, it's amazing the animals dont smell us from 100 miles away.. or maybe they do. :lol: 

Bacon, garlic, blue cheese, green olives, chips and dips... sheesh.

One year my wife washed my hunting clothes and used about a gallon of fabric softener. I didn't realize it until I got on the mountain.. bless her heart. My brother said I smelled April Downey Fresh... I never got a deer that year. :| 

Be smart, use the wind, easy on the garlic and leave the cover scents on the shelf. Save some money for more camo.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Elimination of human stink is impossible, but I think it can be made less alarming. I like to stay clean (to eliminate bacteria). I carry unscented wet wipes with me and use them often. Clean underwear and socks always and I wash my hair every day. I don't use artificial cover scents - I just brush up against vegetation and sometimes crush it in my hands and rub it on my clothes or even eat it. (Why would a Utah hunter *buy* sage scent?) I use a scent eliminator spray if I've been on my ATV.

I'm not sure about attractants. Back in the old days, we used to wear rotten apple scent that would make me lose my appetite after a day or two. I doubt it ever made a difference. I've also used urine, but it seems to me that old piss from a ranch animal that's eating hay and feed pellets is just another stink, as foreign and out of place as apples. I used a Buck Bomb once and will never do that again. I even saw a vanilla scent on the store shelf not long ago? Vanilla? :lol:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Finnegan said:


> even saw a vanilla scent on the store shelf not long ago? Vanilla? :lol:


I have put vanilla extract in a spray bottle a couple of times, went to my trail cam and sprayed it all around. You would be surprised how well it works. A few other guys told me to give it a try. Right after I left a I had a bull moose, four doe and one buck come in all in the same day. They pretty much ate every piece of grass I had sprayed it on. The nice thing is it's not hard to pack in somewhere far like a salt lick can be depending on how far it is.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I put some elk urine (Moccasin Joe) on my boots last year and the one year Dustin and I hunted together, he had some pine cover scent that we used. Felt like it worked ok I guess.... that elk piss sure stinks though.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Dead Downwind products. They might be a gimmick but they seem to work. I crush sage brush and wipe it over my clothing for added scent. I've even put it in my pants pockets. I do believe that you still need to play the wind and be as stealthy as possible.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to eat a lot of cabbage and beans before I go out.................It must work because my wife says that I smell worse than "humanly" possible. Wasnt this thread about getting rid of "Human" odor?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

You make a very good point elk22hunter.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

You can't 'cover' human scent. I've had dogs get sprayed right in the face by a skunk and point pheasants minutes later. Animal's noses are like our eyes in that they can perceive a wide range of odors at once. Scent elimination is the goal. Just don't smell like anything.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You know what really likes the smell of NILLA? Bears,, Big Bears. Be careful !I've used the same scent for years Pete Rickards Buck Lure.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I like the campfire, stale beer, Crown Royal, Skoal scent that comes naturally by staying in my bow camp.
> 
> Seriously, I used to think is mattered, but I think it is mostly a gimick. Just keep the wind in your face and you will be good.


Sounds like our camp, especially the night before the opener when we are so **** happy to be there, we party all night and hunt the next day only to fall asleep in the field around noon. :roll: And dude, don't fall in the **** fire okay?! The ashes from the firepit are not good cover scent!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again for all the comments. I think I will just try to keep clean and use unscented soap and detergents. I might even try campfire I have always changed my clothes as soon as I get back to camp because I was worried about the fire smell, but maybe it is no big deal. I think I will also stop chewing my mint gum and gnaw on some sage as I am walking in. Best of luck to everyone this weekend.


----------

